# askewchick's (mac-only) collection... SUPER pic heavy!



## askewchick (May 8, 2005)

I'll keep all my other brands out of this.

UPDATED:  7/20/05

* denotes something I am swapping for.
Items in *bold *are discontinued.

LIPGLASS/LUSTREGLASS:
*Tartlette* (x2)  
*Beaute *
*Flash of Flesh* (x2)
*Sunny Boy *(x2) 
Flusterose  
*Gitane* *  
*Sizzlepeach ** 
*Moonstone  *
*Expensive  *
*The Wild Girl *
Nymphette
*Sexy/Sweet
Elle*
*Rayothon*
*Pink Grapefruit*
*Ola Mango!* 
*Pink Clash*

LIPSTICKS:
Viva Glam V
Sweetie
*Monarch *(x2) 
*Flutterby  *
*High Tea* (x2) 
*Dainty Cake *(x2) 
*Cockatease  *
*Pink Apertif
La Mode*
*Lip Blossom*
*Coral Reef ** 
Ramblin' Rose
*Expensivo*
*Indie Girl*

BLUSH:
*Bloomsberry/Tiger Lily Blush Double
Primpin'/Golden Kitty Blush Double
Pinkerpeach/Trust Fund Blush Double *

EYE LINERS:
Rosemary & Thyme Eye Kohl
Teddy Eye Kohl

PAINTS:
Untitled
Magrittes
Stilife

SHADESTICKS:
Shimmermint
Overcast
(am seriously considering Fresh Cement)

PIGMENTS:
Vanilla
Pink Opal
White Gold
Fairylite
*Frost  *
Kitschmas
Violet
Grape
Pink Pearl
Melon
Tan
Coco
*Coco Beach  *
Deckchair
Rose
*Gold  *
Old Gold
*Blue  *
Teal
*All-Girl  *
Kelly Green
*Green  *
Golden Olive
*Maroon *
Blue Brown
True Chartreuse
*Silver  *
Provence
Pink Bronze

EYESHADOWS:

15 Pan #1
*Metamorph*
Gorgeous Gold
Bitter
*Meadowland  *
*Parrot*
Electric Eel
Oceanique
*Brill*
Tilt
*Pink Papillion*
Paradisco
Sushi Flower
*Pollen*
*Plum*
*Moth Brown*

15 Pan #2:
*Guacamole *
*Parrot *(Double)
Patina
*Bagatelle*
*Angelcake*
*D'Bohemia*
Nylon
Aquadisiac
Amber Lights
Naked Lunch
Ricepaper
Surreal

Others:
*Pollen *(Double)
*Lucky Green*
*Elite*
*Goldbit*
*Orange Tangent*
*Prose & Fancy*
*Say, Yeah!*
Woodwinked
Gesso
Shroom 
Crystal
Black Tied
Trax
Embark
Jest
Perverted Pearl
Mulch
Smut
Pink Freeze
Vex
Night Owl
Beauty Marked

BRUSHES:
#129
#194
#2 (discontinued)
#213
#217
#219
#246 (pro)
#266

FLUIDLINERS:
*Shade*
Rich Ground
Blacktrack
Macroviolet
Sweet Sage
*Non-Conformist
Blitz & Glitz*

FOUNDATIONS/CONCEALERS:
Studio Stick Concealer in NC15
Studio Fix Foundation in NC20
Select SPF15 Foundation in NC20
Studio Tech Foundation in NC15
Select Tint in NC15

and, just for fun:

TOP LEMMINGS/FUTURE PURCHASES/UPCOMING HAULS:

From the C-Squeeze Collection:
* Pink Grapefruit and Ola Mango! Lipglasses
* Vibrant O Lipstick
* Orange Tangent and Sunsplosion Eyeshadows

From the Rebelrock Collection:
* Indie Girl Lipstick
* Pink Clash and Oi! Oi! Oi! Lipglasses
* Living Pink, Say Yeah! and Banshee Eyeshadows
* Blitz & Gliss and Non-Conformist Fluidlines


----------



## askewchick (May 8, 2005)

Pictures!  This is the grand majority of my stash!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=984

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=983

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=982

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=981


----------



## askewchick (May 9, 2005)

To add:

Provence Pigment
Pink Bronze Pigment


----------



## askewchick (May 10, 2005)

To add:

Shade Fluidliner
#266 Brush


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2005)

Wow quite a collection!

Just FYI you can edit your original post to add your new items in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just click on the edit button in the upper right hand corner of every post. HTH!


----------



## Demosthenes (May 11, 2005)

*drool*  Blue pigment.... I'd give an arm for that.


----------



## Star (May 11, 2005)

First off:  WOW!  Fantastic collection!

Second:  may I ask the name of the font you used to describe the colors?  Awesome!


----------



## askewchick (May 15, 2005)

The font is Stereofidelic and is widely available for free download.

I *love* blue pigment, but it is IDENTICAL to Freshwater eyeshadow.  The same look can be achieved, but I do prefer the pigment as I prefer pigments in general to eyeshadows.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 15, 2005)

I was wondering about the font too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do you mind if I also use that sometimes for my own pics?  It's so cute and MAC-ish!


----------



## askewchick (May 16, 2005)

Go right ahead.  You can find it by searching Google.


----------



## askewchick (Jun 2, 2005)

oooh!  added the belle azure haul.  must get some lipgelees!


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome collection.  It will take me years to catch up, I just got started!


----------



## pleasurekitten (Jun 11, 2005)

OHHH... guacamole, so many I want! I love how you did your pictures like that with the names. So cute!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 10, 2005)

You have a great collection.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

What a great variety!


----------



## user3 (Sep 27, 2005)

The fact that labeled the pics is enough to make me awe!
Very nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

great.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

Best collection I've seen in awhile, you have excellent taste.


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

awww. your pictures dont show up anymore. but, thats okay. you listed a ton of stuff! i only have very few mac products. some pigments and glitters. so lame. but, i have to start somewhere, right?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

nice!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Nov 26, 2007)

i cant see the pictures


----------

